# Singapore Champ finally



## Lei (Oct 29, 2010)

With only an average of about 8 to 9 shows per year in Singapore, Audi finally completed his Singapore title @ 2 years old.. Its certainly a tough battle over other multiple champions in the ring..


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Nice win! How many goldens (dogs or bitches) are normally at your shows? Since your climate is so warm do you find your dogs shed seasonally or just all the time?


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Way to go!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Congratulations-that is quite an accomplishment! Very nice pedigree-I was going to ask if he was related to Kirby


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Congratulations !! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Way to GO!!!!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

What an awesome accomplishment! Congratulations.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Lei (Oct 29, 2010)

Alaska7133 said:


> Nice win! How many goldens (dogs or bitches) are normally at your shows? Since your climate is so warm do you find your dogs shed seasonally or just all the time?


Average 8 to 9 entries of Goldens (dogs & bitches) per show here in Singapore..
Yup, I find that our goldens here do shed all the time. Therefore, most of the golden owners here kept them in an air-conditioned room or have a isolated fan for our goldens to keep them cool.


----------



## Lei (Oct 29, 2010)

Tahnee GR said:


> Congratulations-that is quite an accomplishment! Very nice pedigree-I was going to ask if he was related to Kirby


Thanks guys! This is Audi's pedigree: Pedigree: SG CH Hechicera's First Time a Charm


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Yes you can see the Kirby, Bret, and Hobo in him. The mom's breeding I'm not as familiar with. Definitely an international dog!

By the way here in Alaska, we also have shows about the same size as yours. It can take a lot of shows to get a championship. Have you ever shown outside of Singapore?


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Congrats on your new champion!


----------



## Lei (Oct 29, 2010)

Alaska7133 said:


> Yes you can see the Kirby, Bret, and Hobo in him. The mom's breeding I'm not as familiar with. Definitely an international dog!
> 
> By the way here in Alaska, we also have shows about the same size as yours. It can take a lot of shows to get a championship. Have you ever shown outside of Singapore?


Thanks!

I really wish our dogs here could travel and be shown ard the world but due to the government strict rules on quarantine, it kinda stop us from doing so.. Hence also discourage oversea participant from showing their beautiful dogs here..


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Congratulations! Beautiful dog.


----------

